# Don't Eat the Children



## MedicPrincess (Dec 11, 2008)

Had an unconscious patient..... possible OD... possible Tramadol reaction.... either way, she was my second of 4 intubations last night....

So we get her to the hospital and start really looking at her medications.... This is what we found.....


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 11, 2008)

Her last name wasn't Lechter or Packer, was it?

http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/serial_killers/history/alfred_packer/index.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hannibal_Lecter


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 11, 2008)

and here I thought this thread was a plea to be kind to newbies instead of skewering them on their first posts..  ^_^


----------



## rmellish (Dec 11, 2008)

You're probably supposed to take this med with food, and who can blame these companies for covering their butts?


----------



## flhtci01 (Dec 11, 2008)

Would large ones be ok? :unsure:


----------



## rmellish (Dec 11, 2008)

flhtci01 said:


> Would large ones be ok? :unsure:



Probably, the small ones pose a choking hazard.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds like good, sound advice


----------



## stephenrb81 (Dec 26, 2008)

It's because of a contraindication.  

If a menopausal woman takes this within 4-6 hours of eating a small child, The combination of the female's current hormone deficiency + this hormone pill + lack of hormones in a pre-pubescent child could possibly cause a tear in the space-time continuum!!!

Geez, basic pharmacodynamics people


----------

